# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Мать

## Nord

Пришли и сказали: 
  "Сын твой, за тридцать сиклей 
  или динариев... 
  Точно не знаем, но умер. 
  То ли его на крест, то ли сам - на осину..." 

  А в доме мал-мала меньше, кручусь до сумерек, 
  до упаду. Муж бездельник 
  и пьяница - должен всему Кариоту, 
  вечно без денег, 
  всегда без работы... 
  Одна надежа - на сына, 
  на старшего - вырос и умным, 
  и сильным. 
  И вот, то ли его на крест, то ли - сам на осину... 
  А ведь говорила: 
  "Cыночек, милый, 
  куда же ты с этим нищим? 
  Что тебе - дома мало? 
  Места под крышей? 
  Пусть даже прохудившейся - 
  ну так починим..." 

  Сказали: "Даже не знаем, где схоронили..." 

  Маленький был - рыжий, забавный, 
  проныра. 
  Упал с обрыва - ножку поранил, 
  плакал - "Mама, так больно!" 
  А я шутила - "До свадьбы залечим..." 
  И вот - то ли его на крест, то ли... 
  Нечем....нечем.... 
  нечем дышать... 
  Жизнь свою в щепки кроша, 
  ты и не думал о маме, мальчик. 
  Вой по-собачьи, 
  псиной 
  скули над непутевым сыном... 
  То ли на крест его, то ли сам - на осину. 

  А может, все это сплетня? 
  Вернется через неделю, 
  смеясь: "Мама, это все глупые сказки 
  на Пасху. 
  Ты к старости стала 
  доверчива да плаксива. 
  Какие осины под Ершалаимом? - 
  Оливы..."


(с) Геннадий Нейман

----------


## Римма

Это - твое?
Сильно...

----------


## Римма

Блин. Зацепило.
И вот что напомнило - не в тему, наверное, чужое, вот оно:
http://www.stihi.ru/2007/09/26/783

----------


## Nord

Да, это Геннадий Нейман.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Действительно сильные стихи.Берут за душу...

----------

